# OFFICAL Turkey Leage Check-In thread



## tannercollins10 (Oct 25, 2009)

*team 3*

im so sorry i missed today team3


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

looks like team 4 is in the lead with two birds


----------



## tannercollins10 (Oct 25, 2009)

N7709K said:


> looks like team 4 is in the lead with two birds


he has to check it in here and calculate the scores and only the biggest counts.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Checking in a small Jake here. Hopefully I can get something bigger.. 

Your score is 17.125 + 3.5 + 3 + 8 = 31.625


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

*my turkey*

22 + 10.625 + 5 + 16.5 = 54.125


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Pics posted on Turkey Team #4's thread... Your score is 24 + 11.25 + 11.25 + 20 = 66.5


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Got a jake today  I will say everything is just estimates, but here is what I got from the site. Your score is 15 + 5 + 5 + 8 = 33 
The bird was roughly 15 pounds, had .5 inch spurs on either side, and had around a four inch beard. Heres the picture of him. Oh, team number 2 by the way.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> 22 + 10.625 + 5 + 16.5 = 54.125


Just one spur on that tom?

Congrats on the bird


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Congrats Kevin on the jake


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*My Ohio Bird*

20.125 + 10 + 10 + 19 = 59.125 Finally got one. Got one more to go.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Here's my score:

Your score is 26 + 10 + 10 + 17 = 63












Sorry for taking so long.


----------



## lung beater (Jan 16, 2010)

saw a big one today but it just wouldnt give me a open shot,the turkey ducked through the trees and through a ravine.it looked like IT HAD 7 INCH PLUS BEARD.man i fell like that was the trophy of a lifetime.:angry:


----------



## bohifan (Oct 7, 2009)

final team scores???


----------

